# Admin



## Sagaris (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello all. Being new here I probably dont have the authority or respect to make comments like this, but over the week or so i've been on this site I have notices there are painfully few Moderators/Admin staff. Perhaps some of the longer running members that frequently use the site should be given the job?

Sorry if i wasted your time

Sagaris.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah! Thats a great Idea!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2004)

the people with the authority to make people admits have all left!!  although crazy does pop up sometimes....................


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 19, 2004)

Well I think thats pretty poor, the site really needs some admin.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 20, 2004)

You Bet! Anybody good at hacking? They could hack in and change us all to something very good!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2004)

who do you nominate for the role??


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 20, 2004)

Anyone who has been on the site for a while, you seem a good candidate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

we should open a poll and see who the people want................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

im a mod and im a regular poster...but i do bugger all  another one would be handy 8) I'll make a poll later, yes?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

"another one would be handy" like you said, that's purely because you're to lazy to do it yourself, and if it's alright with everyone else, i'd rather not be a mod....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

hmmmmm ok. anyways, i dont have the power to mod people, perhaps this should be cleared with crazy first


----------



## JCS (Aug 21, 2004)

If you ask me, making more people admins here would be pointless unless we get a set of rules to follow. The first and most important rule should be:

"Absolutely NO one word posts, any post that is not at least one sentance or that does not have to do with the topic will be deleted."

Some of you guys seem to think its funny to "spam" the topics with pointless CRAP but I find it really annoying to have to go through 15 pages of one word posts and personal converstaions just to find 3 or 4 posts that have to do with the topic.


----------



## JCS (Aug 21, 2004)

And how about another rule that at least urges people to type properly? I'm tired of seeing 2nd grade level grammar.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

And how bout a rule that limits the amount of crying and complaining that members with 42 posts can do...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## JCS (Aug 22, 2004)

> And how bout a rule that limits the amount of crying and complaining that members with 42 posts can do...



I'm a member here, so I can "cry and complain" all I want, If I have 42 posts or 4,442 posts.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2004)

you have 43 posts now though, so everything is ok 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2004)

*Push button 1, watch member flinch*


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 22, 2004)

All the Ownage...

Mod me!  

Nah. That'll never happen. I'm too inexperienced, and haven't been here long.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 23, 2004)

Sagaris said:


> Anyone who has been on the site for a while, you seem a good candidate.


Who? Me or Lanc?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 23, 2004)

Lanc said:


> i'd rather not be a mod....................


 me neither! I'd rather collect the rank up a bit more honestly...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2004)

you dont automatically become a mod after a certain amount of time


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 24, 2004)

No- I mean that once I get to the 5000 post mark, then someone mods me, instead of being modded right now...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2004)

i think that JCS has every right to complain, we're trying to encourage people onto the site...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2004)

Dude, he's complaining about u and ur one word, pointless banter that clutters up the many threads that we have...

And probably me too.....


----------



## JCS (Aug 24, 2004)

Actually I wasnt refering to either one of you, I just meant useless off-topic posts in general. I don't want to start a big thing about this, I was just pointing out some of the things that the mods let fly on this site, that would get you banned on some other message forums I've been to.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2004)

OK.... Nice siggy btw....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 25, 2004)

I think JCS Means comments like that, too... but its a compliment so I guess it doesn't count...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2004)

Dude, if he means comments like the above, he needs to move on to another freakin site run by some facists or something...


----------



## Maestro (Aug 25, 2004)

In a way, adding a/some moderator(s) would be a good idea. Administration staff (except CC, Crazy and Horse) seems to have "withdrawn". I can no longer read them... So it would be a good idea to put someone to replace the ones who have gone.

CC by the way, what does a moderator ? Is any special skill(s) needed ?

I know I E-mailed you about that, but I checked the box "Send a copy to me" and I never received anything... So I think you don't have received it neither.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2004)

you don't need any skills to be a mod, how do you think CC got the job, baisically you just get allot more options, you can delete peoples posts or edit them, block people from the site and you get acces to a secret mods forum which i don't know about...............

neither do you.................


----------



## JCS (Aug 25, 2004)

> I think JCS Means comments like that, too



If that started one of these:

> Indeed...

>> Very....

>  

>>  etc, etc....for 5 pages *that* would be what I meant.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2004)

Spam is annoying... I agree....

Although fried spam has gotton me through some rough times back in the day...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 26, 2004)

Ha Ha ha. Very funny.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2004)

thank you....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2004)

i think this is exactily the thing he's on about.......................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2004)

He can go on all he wants to.. Its his opinion and he is entitled to it of course...

But it doesnt mean I have to care about it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2004)

but like i said, we're trying to encourage new people to stay on the site so we should try to be a bit more accomadating.........................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 27, 2004)

And like I said, he can whine all he wants, its no matter to me... Gripe about something important and I'll care...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

Now why on earth would those Europeans dislike the American people?

They're so well mannered and hospitable...

Like les, here.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

he's not gonna like you for that..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2004)

Now why on earth would the American people give 2 shiits whether or not the Euros like us??? Like it matters...

And since u are so high and mighty GrG, and ur opinion matters so very much to me, I am very well mannered when it matters, and as hospitable as some Brasilian/Dutch/American Teenaged Moron, who sits on his mommys lap and suckles on her wrinkled nipples, lookin for milk...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

i think we need to get back on topic, who wants to be a mod??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

Maestro does, I think.

I don't.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2004)

any other people???


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 30, 2004)

I do- When I've been 5000 posts + for a while....
BTW, can we have a "Veteran" rank at 5100 posts? And Ace between 2nd Lieuteant Lieuteant?


----------



## Maestro (Aug 30, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Maestro does, I think.



You're right, mate !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 30, 2004)

> can we have a "Veteran" rank at 5100 posts? And Ace between 2nd Lieuteant Lieuteant



they're not recognised as ranks........................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 31, 2004)

Whatever- You know what I mean


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 31, 2004)

the system works on the ranks of the american air force, Veteran and Ace aren't ranks....................


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2004)

I see that the old GrG and Les disagreements are still flying. Don't get stressed, it's pointless. I hate it when everyone gets stressed Eric. This site doesn't need anymore Mods, most of us are "friends" and it normally goes along fine. 

Les you can't complain about spam, you do it is well. I don't care though because it's funny. The Euro-American relationship thing I think should be given up, the countries like each other. Whether people like one another matters on the person not their country. As long as we can keep the light hearted abuse 'cos it all makes for a laugh.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2004)

D, I dont have a prob with spam.. But blatant spamming time after time gets old...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2004)

spam's ok if it's funny...............


----------



## Maestro (Sep 5, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> spam's ok if it's funny...............



I agree with Lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 6, 2004)

as long as it doesn't get over the top like the pages and pages of conversations like me and CC or me and Plan_D had.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2004)

<<<<<<<<<< Nods Head in Agreement...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 6, 2004)

Or brad and CC...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2004)

Seems like the common denominator is CC.... Hmmmmm......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2004)

actually it's me and CC mainly..................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 10, 2004)

I think that being a Mod should be a reward after getting 5000 posts, if Vetran isn't available?


----------



## Maestro (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmmm... I don't think so. A Mod shouldn't be a rank that you can reach by posting. It should be for the one(s) who really wish to help the Admin Staff. Otherwise, it would be bad for the members like Lanc, who is nearly 5000 posts and don't want to be a Mod... And it's veeeeeery long to get to 5000 posts if you're not a spammer.


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 10, 2004)

The posters in the thread are right. We do need more Mods. It is a question of a: finding 'em and then b: finding an administrator who is still posting to put 'em in place.

That being said (because I don't think b: is going to happen any time soon) I'd be willing to do it.

Lets see how long that takes to come to an administrator's attention! 

Kiwimac


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2004)

Months maybe?? Weeks????


----------



## Maestro (Sep 10, 2004)

The best way to get an administrator's attention would be to E-mail him... I did it once, I E-mailed Horse to ask him to add the Spitfire Mk. IX picture I gave him for the Aircraft Database that I submitted about this plane. It got fixed in two or three days.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

that'd be a good idea, CC isn't here at the mo because his phone line's down.................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 13, 2004)

Why aren't any of the Mods around any more? Too lazy? or are they too tied down with jobs and the like?


----------



## Maestro (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't know... CC is around 14 (if I remember well) so he should be tied with his studies. I didn't saw Horse since I E-mailed him about the aircraft database. And I haven't seen Crazy or Hot Space for a while...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2004)

The mods probably got tired of dealing with this site, or went back to college....


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 14, 2004)

I emailed Horse, but he always seems to ignore me so it probably won't do much good.

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2004)

CC practically lives on the internet, he spends more time on it than he does off it, he has more than enough time, but i think only horse can make people mods..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 22, 2004)

i can talk to crazy on AIM tomorrow if you like, get him to fix something. would you really be willing to do it kiwi? that'd be great.

yup, im thinking of taking out a mortgage for the internet. 

Maestro - yup i am 14 but i dont have much to study at the moment. im willing to do a lot more for the site if everyone wants me to?


----------



## Maestro (Sep 22, 2004)

Anyway... If some staff members are looking for mods, I'm volonteering.


----------



## Crazy (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I'm here, if it helps  

I agree, we need some new mods. I'll be watching


----------



## Crazy (Sep 22, 2004)

I just realized, horse is a florida chap...

 Might not hear from him for awhile


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

crazy, what you could be doing is tidying up the forums, putting long threads in the archive forum etc, there are a lot of long threads out there


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 24, 2004)

Arr! I second that... to whatever extent my motion counts toward.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

me to, 4992 posts, getting there.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2004)

Getting to what?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

5,000 and the 3rd time i'd have been general of the air force.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

I knew that.


----------

